# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Fotos

## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola a todos.
Estou com problemas em postar fotos. Tenhos as fotos reduzidas e alojadas nas galerias do sapo...Foi onde sempre as coloquei e depois copiava o link e inseria no topico, certo.Sempre correu bem até agora.Onde costumam alojar as vossas fotos e imagens, pode ser algum problema do sapo?????Ja tentei colocar fotos que tenho mais antigas que ja foram utilizadas aqui noutros topicos e não as consigo visualizar.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

photobucket 

e o que eu utilizo ..

cumprimentos

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Eu uso o imageshack.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Obrigado,
problema resolvido. :Olá:

----------

